# Looks like a girl, but acts very much like a buck....New pictures...



## dhansen (Sep 14, 2012)

I know there is a name for this, but can't for the life of me remember it.  I have a doe that has a strange looking boohoo, the tiniest of teats and is constantly acting bucky when any of the other girls is in heat.  I will post pictures later today.  Is it possible that she is not "really female"?  I know does act bucky sometime, but this is ridiculous!


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Sep 14, 2012)

She could be a hermaphrodite.


----------



## dhansen (Sep 14, 2012)

Thank you.  Now I can get more info.


----------



## dhansen (Sep 15, 2012)

She/He definitely has "something extra" in her hoohoo.  So, next question, would she/he be a good buddy for my buck?  I am trying to decide if I could keep her for that and sell my other buck.


----------



## Missy (Sep 15, 2012)

Could yo by chance post a picture? I would like to see this. lol, I know I am weird I guess, but if there is something I have not researched and it can happen, I want to know what it looks like


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Sep 15, 2012)

Missy said:
			
		

> Could yo by chance post a picture? I would like to see this. lol, I know I am weird I guess, but if there is something I have not researched and it can happen, I want to know what it looks like


x2    I know, but I want to see it too, just because I have heard about it but never seen it. 

Is the goat polled?


----------



## dhansen (Sep 16, 2012)

Here are the graphic pictures.  I hope this helps others identify a hermaphrodite when they see it.  I knew something was odd, but only recently investigated further.

















I am wondering why my buck still thinks she/it is hot!


----------



## dhansen (Sep 16, 2012)

Forgot to mention she is not polled.


----------



## SkyWarrior (Sep 17, 2012)

Well, she/he is most likely sterile.  Doesn't mean that your hermaphrodite has no hormones, though.  She may cycle like a regular doe, which begs the question if she will continue cycling for quite a while because she can't conceive.

I'm wondering if a trip to the vet should be in order to perhaps see if she needs to be neutered or put on hormones to regulate her cycles.  Once you get it all figured out, if she's sterile, she'd make a good companion to your buck.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Sep 17, 2012)

That is very interesting.  I don't have any advice to offer but hope you will keep us posted so we can all learn about it.


----------



## dhansen (Sep 17, 2012)

She will probably not be going to the vet.  I am going to assume she is sterile and will I probably just sell her as a pet to someone.  Kind of bummed, because she is a sweetie.


----------

